# Camp oven bunny Stew



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Camp oven (Dutch Oven) bunny Stew, we got 4 nice wild bunnies tonight spot lighting so it's Stew tomorrow some bacon, onions, button mushrooms, garlic, carrots, potato, celery, red wine & stock, pepper/salt & thymme plus the field dressed bunnies, 4 hour slow in camp oven .

here the way I did the bunnies and a few pics , MM    
Blakey's Camp Oven Rabbit Stew
Â© Mick Blake 2012
4 wild rabbits cut up and marinated in 3 cups Port,1/4 cup lemon juice, 1 cup tom sauce, 1 to 2 table spoons english mustard, 2 table spoons crushed Garlic, Â½ teaspoon salt, 1 teaspoon pepper 1 tablespoon thymme, 1 teaspoon onion powder for 4 hours, 3 onion, 6 carrot, 1 large stick celrey, 10 potatoes, 500gm bacon butter couple tablespoons and a bit of oil (cooking) fry over coals for 10 mins add the marinated rabbit to veggies a add the marinated rabbit to veggies a 1 liter chicken or veal stock Rabbit Stew cook with coal on top of campoven and under for about 4 hours, check the Rabbit Stew a few time over the cooking time about 3 t or 4 times . cook with coal on top of campoven and under for about 4 hours, after this I thicken the gravy with some cornflour or arrowroot with water and stir, now it thickened up just let it sit with lid off for 5 minutes and serve, Camp Oven Rabbit Stew served with yellow rice, or a loaf of butter bread









































































MM enjoy    :lol: :wink:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Dang Mick....I can just about smell it through the computer and it's making me drool!. I'll have to try this recipe later on after DH declares war on the blackberry bush eating bunnies! LOL


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

OH MY.......that looks soooooooooooooooo good!!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Uh oh! Watch out bunnies (or chickens), that just looks _too_ good!

:thumb:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Is that a 12" Deep DO?


----------

